# New to Field Archery - what arrows?



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello,
I hope this is the correct forum to post some questions I have about Field Archery arrows. I have been shooting for the past 3 years (OR - metric distances) and switched to compound last fall. I take lessons and practice as much as I can but have recently gotten interested in the Field / Hunter round formats and was wondering what would be a good arrow? I can't afford the Pro Tours, so what would be another good option for someone who is still learning the ropes? Will an A/C/C do well? I have shot some VAPs (400 @27") before but they seem light to me (320g) - would a heavier arrow be more suitable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been shooting field archery for awhile but by no means an expert. Acc would be a good choice but I have been shooting Easton lightspeeds for several years with good results and they are relatively inexpensive compared to most target arrows. I have a 27.5 draw, shoot 55-57# and shoot a bowtech Fanatic. I shoot the lightspeed 500 27" inches with 100 gr points, they weigh around 310 grains. I get speeds in the 270's which produces a good sight tape for shooting out to 80 yards. ACE's and x10s would be a better arrow but if you are looking for something less expensive until your shooting progresses, try the lightspeeds.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Good suggestion, thanks!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I too like lite speeds and for a few bucks more get the 3d litespeeds


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I just purchased 2 dozen of Easton Pro field 420 shafts for 140€ per dozen. They are discontinued so a few retailers are selling them really cheap. If you are not familiar with them they are basically a slightly bigger diameter protour.
Another option would be the gold tip pierce platinum. Lots of guys use them in Greece and are really happy with them. A friend just shot a 708/720 with them in the qualification round in the European Youth Championships so they can't be that bad.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

The Pro Fields look good just that no one carries them anymore. My LBS had mentioned the GT Pierce so that is a possibility - anyone have an opinion on the new Victory 3DHV arrow? They seem light (GPI) which means faster - is that something I want to have (more speed)? Sorry for asking a dumb question as I am new to this. Thanks!


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

For pro fields go to http://alternativess.com . They have 420 and 470 in stock.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

How much do you want to spend? I've shot in the 530's on the field and hunter round with no issue just shooting standard Gold Tip Hunter XT's. If you are at the point where you a shooting mostly 5's and X's, by all means you probably could use some more expensive arrows.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm just getting started really and need to keep the costs down. After some further research the VAPs look decent and I'll stick with those at least for now until my form matures. Thanks everyone for your inputs!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I highly recommend the Absolute 19 for field and target. They are top notch arrows, very consistent, light, straight, and won't break the bank. 
Also, although they've become somewhat popular you don't need micro's for field. Wind drift on a well made standard diameter (compound) arrow with a low profile vane and good foc is minimal if not non-existent at field distances, normally. 

:cheers:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've seen guys shooting 545+ with VAPs so I don't see them holding you back for a while.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Good to know, thanks! I did manage to get a perfect paper tear last night with a 400 spine VAP so now I'll have to keep working on form which would help overall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I've used VAPs in the past. I was going to experiment with a standard diameter GT Ultralight this year, but an elbow injury took me out of shooting this summer. I would not hesitate to use VAPs again in the future.


----------

